# Anyone heard of "SECOND LIFE"?



## nicole1234 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with these people, whew that was anxiety provoking but it was worth it. It sounds like a good idea...check it out.

Drexel University offers a free online treatment program for 
adults
(ages 18-65) suffering from social anxiety disorder and living 
in the
United States. This program is part of a research study 
examining the
efficacy of a treatment for social anxiety delivered through an
internet-based program called Second Life.

This cognitive-behavioral treatment consists of 12 weekly hour-
long
sessions with a therapist. You will be taught techniques to 
help cope
with anxious thoughts and feelings. You will also have the 
opportunity
to practice these techniques and improve your social skills. No
medication is involved. If you enroll in this study, you will 
be asked
to fill out several online questionnaires before, during, and 
after
your treatment period.

For more information, visit:
http://www.drexel.edu/coas/psychology/anxietyresearch/secondlife.html


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if that's the same one but there was something similar on Second Life a couple of years ago. It was administered by a psychologist and cost nothing. It didn't seem to take off at the time but I could be wrong.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I had heard of the one mentioned by CyclingSoPhob. When I joined Second Life, in March, I tried to "friend" the man who led that group, and was rejected, with no explanation. (Nice!) I guess he's no longer doing it.

I might try signing up for this one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I've tried it once but it was way too confusing. And it was actually anxiety provoking for me.


----------

